# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Slanje molbi centrima

## Mrcinica

Dragi svi,

s obzirom da je po novom Obiteljskom zakonu edukacija obavezna za dobivanje rješenja o podobnosti za posvajanje, a za istu postoje liste čekanja i sama traje dugih 12 tjedana, svima je jasno koliko to još dodatno usporava cijeli proces...

Dolazim u ozbiljnu napast da pošaljem molbe na centre (imam povratnu informaciju od naše socijane radnice da je prvi dio procjene dobro prošao, znači čekamo samo edukaciju),

pa sam htjela pitati za savjet - što mislite o tome? Najgore mi je što sami socijalni radnici govore da ne uzimamo preozbiljno taj novi zakon (u smislu danas jest, sutra već možda opet nešto izmijene).

Hoće li uopće uzeti u obzir molbe ako uz njih nije priloženo rješenje?

Koliko sam shvatila, bilo je takvih slučajeva i ne sjećam se da je netko radi toga "nagrabusio".

I još jedno pitanje, da li se molbe šalju i na sve podružnice (recimo Zagreb)?

Hvala vam puno unaprijed.

----------


## Truljo

U principu molbe se šalju samo u matični czss ali situacija sa Zagrebom je sljedeća (bar je naše iskustvo takvo);
gđa u Kumičićevoj kad smo bili kod nje rekla nam je da timovi u podružnicama biraju posvojitelje, a kad bi zvali podružnice rekli bi da ne zovemo njih već u Kumičićevu.
Pozz

----------


## DeDada

Mi smo uspjeli posvojiti bez školice, ali tada je stari zakon bio na snazi. Općenito mnoge to nije zanimalo, ionako nas nitko nije mogao pripremiti na roditeljstvo  :Smile: 

Što se Zagreba tiče, mi smo brzo odustali

----------


## Truljo

> Što se Zagreba tiče, mi smo brzo odustali


Možeš li pojasniti zašto ste odustali od Zagreba?
Pozz

----------


## DeDada

Upravo radi tog sistema - nismo uspijevali doći do razgovora koji bi nam ulio nadu da uopće imamo šanse. Ruku na srce, iz Centara gdje su nam rekli da biraju isključivo iz registra nikad nismo primili poziv, niti smo uspjeli ostvariti kontakt gdje bi nas se možda zapamtilo. Iz registra se može birati po dobi, eventualno zaposlenju, a možda netko baš ima zvučno ime koje govori "materijal za roditelja".

----------


## Amondi

Moja preporuka je slati zamolbe svim Centrima i povremeno nazvati. Tako smo mi. U svakom slučaju, ne sjediti i ništa ne raditi jer nema šanse da netko u registru "pikne" baš vas. I mi smo od Zagreba odustali.

----------


## BubaSanja

Da li je uobičajeno slanje zamolbi mailom? Da li šaljete u domove za nezbrinutu djecu ili baš na sami CZSS u svakom pojedinom mjestu? Ja sam totalno zbunjena sa tim kontaktiranjem jer ne znam kog bih kontaktirala. 
Najjednostavnije bi mi bilo mailovima, samo ne znam je li to uobičajeno nešto.

----------


## zutaminuta

Nemam iskustva s centrima konkretno, ali ovako, s e-mailovima, pa pismima recimo da imam.
Ovisi od osobe do osobe, od institucije do institucije, od mjesta do mjesta. Mnogi danas smatraju online komunikaciju manje službenom. Tako sam i sama, ako sam trebala neke jednostavne stvari pitati, obaviti, često puta morala se pojaviti osobno na faksu. Komentar iz referade je tipa "ne budite lijeni". Imaš ljude koji generalno na tehnologiju (računala, e-mail dopiske, sve sve) gledaju vrlo ružno. Npr. naša profesorica iz hrvatskog u srednjoj. Nadalje, zapanjujuć broj profesora zahtijeva da im radovi budu napisani rukom, jer imaju averziju prema isprintanom radu, iako takav ne garantira autentičnost.

Da skratim: ako hoćeš igrati na sigurno, a vjerojatno želiš, ipak bi bilo bolje da napišeš, isprintaš. Kada dođe taj famozni papir u materijalnoj koverti ljudima je valjda jednostavno dojam drugačiji, da se radi o nečem ozbiljnijem. Iako je u principu e-mail isto to, ali gdje ćeš to objasniti ljudima koji čitav vijek rade "na svoj način".

----------


## DeDada

Šalje se isključivo u Centre za soc. skrb, podružnice ne. Domovi nemaju ništa s tim, tamo brinu o dječjim svakodnevnim potrebama. 

Mi smo molbe slali poštom, papir će staviti na jednu hrpu i iz nje birati, kroz mailove bi morali kopati i pogubi se, previdi...

----------


## Peterlin

e-mail je dobar za prvi kontakt - kad pitaš kome i na koji način treba uputiti zamolbu. Kad dobiješ odgovor, onda toj osobi pošalješ pismenu zamolbu.

----------


## Amondi

Naš iskustvo je sljedeće: prvo smo poslali zamolbe SVIM centrima RH (to je bilo negdje u rujnu i listopadu prošle godine). Nakon toga počeli su pristizati negativni odgovori iz gotovo svih Centara (kažem gotovo svih jer se neki nisu udostojili poslati čak niti negativan odgovor). U međuvremenu smo zvali (ne baš sve) Centre kako bismo kao provjerili jesu li zaprimili našu zamolbu. Sve smo ponovili ove godine u ožujku no ovaj put mailom (sa svim prilozima). Izgleda da je tajming bio dobar jer nedugo nakon toga su nas nazvali iz jednog Centra i evo nas pred vratima posvajanja dva anđela  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen: 
Mislim da generalno nema pravila; treba imati strpljenja, biti uporan i fleksibilan (mislim da sam to već negdje ovdje i napisala). No..to je samo naše iskustvo.
Slažem se..treba imati i malo sreće.

----------


## zutaminuta

Samo sam znatiželjna, a što najčešće navode kao razlog negativnog odgovora? Popunjeni su zamolbama, što?

----------


## Amondi

> Samo sam znatiželjna, a što najčešće navode kao razlog negativnog odgovora? Popunjeni su zamolbama, što?


Razlog je da trenutno nemaju djece koja imaju ispunjene uvjete za  posvajanje.

----------


## Amondi

> Samo sam znatiželjna, a što najčešće navode kao razlog negativnog odgovora? Popunjeni su zamolbama, što?


Samo ti pitaj što te zanima  :Smile:

----------


## DeDada

Amondi, odgovorit će svi. Povremeno nam stigne još koja odbijenica, a uskoro će nam prvi dođendan  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi, odgovorit će svi. Povremeno nam stigne još koja odbijenica, a uskoro će nam prvi dođendan


Bitno da su brzi  :Laughing:

----------


## Lili2

Ja planiram, kad nam stigne rjesenje, na sve centre poslati postom te zamolbe, a kasnije jednom mjesecno daviti preko maila. I tako ce nas registrirati, ne? Mozda bas mi zapnemo za oko kao oni cudaci koji misle da je rvacka moderna pa salju mailove  :Grin: 
Ima li to ikakvog smisla?

----------


## DeDada

Morat ćete zvati. Svaki put kad su nas zvali za djecu bilo je to zato što smo ih zapričavali, raspitali se hoće li u skorije vrijeme biti djece za posvojenje i molili da nas uzmu u obzir za tu konkretnu djecu. I davili, al telefonski. Ok zamolba je navodno lijepa i super, ali ništa bez zalaganja. Kod samog slanja zamolbi nećete dobiti nikakvu povratnu info, a postoje Centri gdje posvojenja nije bilo 10 - 20 godina ili nikad, dok ima onih kojima je prosjek jedno dijete mjesečno. Zatim u nekim Centrima biraju isključivo iz Registra i to opetovano naglašavaju dok ne odustaneš  - a iz slanja mailova nikako ne možete saznati koji je koji od tih Centara.

----------


## BubaSanja

Mi smo dobili mišljenje (pozitivno), imamo taj papir. Poslan je i u Kumičićevu, ali ne znam jesu li nas upisali u Registar. Edukaciju sad obavljamo.
Što mislite, da šaljem već sad pisma? Budući da mišljenje imamo.....

----------


## Amondi

> Mi smo dobili mišljenje (pozitivno), imamo taj papir. Poslan je i u Kumičićevu, ali ne znam jesu li nas upisali u Registar. Edukaciju sad obavljamo.
> Što mislite, da šaljem već sad pisma? Budući da mišljenje imamo.....


Mi nismo bili obvezni proći edukaciju (iako smo ju u međuvremenu obavili), tako da smo zamolbe Centrima slali odmah nakon što smo dobili mišljenje Centra. Nama je naša soc.radnica rekla da smo upisani u Registar nakon izdavanja mišljenja tako da vjerujem da ste i vi u Registru. No..to uvijek možete provjeriti sa svojom socijalnom radnicom.

----------


## Amondi

> Morat ćete zvati. Svaki put kad su nas zvali za djecu bilo je to zato što smo ih zapričavali, raspitali se hoće li u skorije vrijeme biti djece za posvojenje i molili da nas uzmu u obzir za tu konkretnu djecu. I davili, al telefonski. Ok zamolba je navodno lijepa i super, ali ništa bez zalaganja. Kod samog slanja zamolbi nećete dobiti nikakvu povratnu info, a postoje Centri gdje posvojenja nije bilo 10 - 20 godina ili nikad, dok ima onih kojima je prosjek jedno dijete mjesečno. Zatim u nekim Centrima biraju isključivo iz Registra i to opetovano naglašavaju dok ne odustaneš  - a iz slanja mailova nikako ne možete saznati koji je koji od tih Centara.


Nas je ponovljeno slanje zamolbi s prilozima mailom dovelo do procesa posvajanja koje trenutno prolazimo. Ali to je tako bilo u našem slučaju i vjerujem da je iznimka, a ne pravilo.

----------


## BubaSanja

Još me zanima jedno: jeste li uz pisma slali slike, pisma preporuke od prijatelja? Jeste li bili vrlo opširni u pismima, li tek nešto opširniji nego u molbi za obradu?

----------


## DeDada

BubaSanja, šaljite! I provjeri jeste li upisani u Registar.

Amondi naravno, ne bismo niti mi dobili baš ovo naše zlato da nisam nazvala baš na taj dan... Ali radi poziva su uopće našli zamolbu i odmah odlučili za nas  :Smile:  Također rijetkost, nije bilo užih krugova itd

----------


## Amondi

> BubaSanja, šaljite! I provjeri jeste li upisani u Registar.
> 
> Amondi naravno, ne bismo niti mi dobili baš ovo naše zlato da nisam nazvala baš na taj dan... Ali radi poziva su uopće našli zamolbu i odmah odlučili za nas  Također rijetkost, nije bilo užih krugova itd


Da, tak je bilo i kod nas..nije bilo užih krugova; baš se sve nekako posložilo  :Very Happy:

----------


## BubaSanja

> Da, tak je bilo i kod nas..nije bilo užih krugova; baš se sve nekako posložilo


ja bih rekla da je sve bilo onako kako je trebalo biti  :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

> ja bih rekla da je sve bilo onako kako je trebalo biti


slažem se!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dulcinea

Napokon smo u fazi slanja molbi. Kome ih adresiram? Dovoljno je Centar taj, adresa ta ili da napišem još "tim za posvajanje"?

----------


## Truljo

> Napokon smo u fazi slanja molbi. Kome ih adresiram? Dovoljno je Centar taj, adresa ta ili da napišem još "tim za posvajanje"?


Mi smo slali samo na centar.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Mi smo pisali samo Centar za soc skrb __ i adresa normalno

----------


## Dulcinea

Hvala! Jedan je već dio poslan, sad pakiram ostatak i padne mi na pamet da je možda trebalo još nešto napisati. Nadam se da će stići tamo gdje trebaju.

----------


## BubaSanja

Da li su iz CZSS, kad bi imali kakvo dijete za posvajanje, uvijek zvali ili su i u pismima nekad ponudili ako imaju nešto djece za posvajanje?

----------


## suncenadlanu

Ja sam dobila neke pisane ponude, sa sturim objasnjenjem o djetetu/djeci, tipa godine i eventualne zdravstvene poteskoce uz zamolbu da nazovemo ako smo zainteresirani.Ali vise puta su zvali. Razliciti centri rade na razlicite nacine....

----------


## bubekica

I mi smo dobivali i pisma i pozive, ovisni o centru. Ali to su nazalost sve bila teze posvojiva djeca starije dobi sa zdravstvenim poteskocama. Pisma su stizala cca mjesec i pol nakon nasih molbi, kasnije su nas samo zvali. Jednom za dijete za koje nismo odabrani, drugi put za nasu srecicu. Izmedju svega toga sam ja pozivima saznala za jos neku djecu, ali nismo nikad bili pozvani. 
Sretno svima!

----------


## Amondi

> Da li su iz CZSS, kad bi imali kakvo dijete za posvajanje, uvijek zvali ili su i u pismima nekad ponudili ako imaju nešto djece za posvajanje?


Nekog sigurno nazovu. Mi smo u godinu dana dobili samo jedan poziv i to je bio TAJ poziv, a pismeno nam nikad nitko nije ponudio dijete za posvajanje.

----------


## BubaSanja

I još jedno pitanje: da li pismeni odgovori dolaze običnom ili preporučenom poštom?

----------


## Truljo

Običnom.

----------

